# Python deinstalliert - Python uninstalled [Solved]

## psycco

Hallo,

eigentlich ist es ein Anfängerfehler, aber wenn man mal nicht aufpasst passieren solche Sachen. Ich hab doch glatt nicht mehr daran gedacht das Emerge in Python geschrieben wurde und prompt war Python deinstalliert. Nun frage ich euch ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt Python wieder zu installieren.

Extern von einer Gentoo-CD mittels Chroot?

Vielen Dank vorab.

Lösung ist: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504315.html

Solution is: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504315.htmlLast edited by psycco on Thu Aug 09, 2007 9:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Probier mal paludis zu installieren. Das ist ein anderer Paketmanager. Ich glaube, der braucht kein Python.

Ansonsten mach es über chroot.

Tobi

----------

## psycco

Naja im Prinzip habe ich es schon über chroot probiert. Aber der meckert genau das gleiche an wie wenn ich unter meinem normalen System bin. Kann ich nicht irgendwie sagen, dass er eine andere Pythonversion nutzen soll (die von der CD)?

----------

## nikaya

python deinstalliert -> emerge kaputt

Den hatte ich mir damals gebookmarked falls mir sowas auch mal passiert.  :Wink: 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Probier mal paludis zu installieren. Das ist ein anderer Paketmanager. Ich glaube, der braucht kein Python.

 

Wenn er Paludis nicht vorher installiert hatte wird es wohl nichts werden.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## psycco

haha  :Smile:  so kuhl. hat funktioniert! danke dir...werde es auch gleich mal bookmarken.

mein jentoo läuft wieder einwandfrei

----------

